# gdbserver porting for x64



## faramir (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi, 

I want to remotely debug an application on x64 and am using gdbserver. However, I keep seeing a SIGSEGV with an error "r_debug_state definition not found". I think r_debug_state has been optimized and compiled out by from rtld(run time link editor). 

I think gdbserver porting is not complete for x64. Does anyone know if current status? I also found that gdbserver does not support multi-threaded programs debugging. 

Please, let me know if there is already some work in progress on this front. 

Thanks


----------

